# FREE tips: Betcash.pl



## Sandman (Jan 14, 2010)

BetCash.pl is a site with free picks. We publish picks from many different disciplines but every match is selected wery carrefully. Untill today four months of playing with BetCash.pl is behind us. In this period we have managed to earn 50,35 units. To make such an income we had to invest 524 unit. It's simple to count that our yield was about 9,61%.

In 2009 we have started to publish picks from our own system. It's efficiency is the best recomendation for it. From 22 series that we started playing, 20 was victories. The system earned for us 8,55 units. The yield of system was 18,36%. Such efficiency it not accidentally. System was checked before publication for few months.

In this year we've opened a discussion forum, so you will have capability to discus with us about our picks.

Visit our site and start earning money

http://betcash.pl/
http://forum.betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Jan 14, 2010)

15.01.2010

NY Rangers vs OTT Senators
Pick: 1 (moneyline)
Odds: 1.50 (bet365)

Central Stags vs Canterbury Wizards (cricket)
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.53 (bet365)


More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Jan 15, 2010)

Sandman said:
			
		

> 15.01.2010
> 
> NY Rangers vs OTT Senators
> Pick: 1 (moneyline)
> ...


----------



## Sandman (Jan 15, 2010)

15.01.2010

Bayern Monachium v TSG Hoffenheim
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.40 (bet 365)

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Betting Forum (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a tip, we allow signature links, if they are not batantly advertising of course. You can post your picks in the football forums and put your link in signature, you might get more clicks.

best regards


----------



## Sandman (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, I can do that  I just hope that it won't be a problem if post something here as well, from time to time. Just to keep topic alive


----------



## Betting Forum (Jan 15, 2010)

Its not a problem, thats why its called advertising forum


----------



## okosh (Jan 16, 2010)

Sandman said:
			
		

> Ok, I can do that  I just hope that it won't be a problem if post something here as well, from time to time. Just to keep topic alive



Welcome to the forum Sandman....Are you aware that the link you have posted does not work??...


----------



## Betting Forum (Jan 16, 2010)

okosh said:
			
		

> Sandman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It works for me right now


----------



## okosh (Jan 16, 2010)

admin said:
			
		

> It works for me right now



Not for but I will try again later....


----------



## Sandman (Jan 16, 2010)

okosh said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum Sandman....Are you aware that the link you have posted does not work??...



Hello 
Link should be working. If you will be having any more problems PM me or post info here - i'll investigate


----------



## Sandman (Jan 19, 2010)

Marco Fu v Stephen Hendry (snooker)
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.72 (bet365)

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Jan 21, 2010)

Sandman said:
			
		

> Marco Fu v Stephen Hendry (snooker)
> Pick: 1
> Odds: 1.72 (bet365)



*SJ Sharks v ANA Ducks*
Pick: 1 (moneyline)
Odds: 1,43 (bet365)

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Jan 23, 2010)

Sandman said:
			
		

> *SJ Sharks v ANA Ducks*
> Pick: 1 (moneyline)
> Odds: 1,43 (bet365)
> 
> More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Jan 23, 2010)

T.N.S. v Port Talbot (Wales Premier)
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.50 (bet365)

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/
System picks at: http://betcash.pl/system-betcash/systemowe-typy (register fo FREE to view it)


----------



## Sandman (Jan 24, 2010)

Sandman said:
			
		

> T.N.S. v Port Talbot (Wales Premier)
> Pick: 1
> Odds: 1.50 (bet365)



More tips at: http://betcash.pl/
System picks at: http://betcash.pl/system-betcash/systemowe-typy (register fo FREE to view it)


----------



## Sandman (Jan 24, 2010)

*Slovenia v Czech Republic*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.57 (bet365)


----------



## Sandman (Jan 24, 2010)

Sandman said:
			
		

> *Slovenia v Czech Republic*
> Pick: 1
> Odds: 1.57 (bet365)



More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Jan 28, 2010)

*PIT Penguins v OTT Senators*
Pick: 1 (moneyline)
Odds: 1.58 (bet365)

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Jan 31, 2010)

*France v Croatia*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.55 (bet365)

Stats so far for 2010:
*47W
18L
+19,36 units
16,26 yield *


----------



## Sandman (Jan 31, 2010)

Sandman said:
			
		

> *France v Croatia*
> Pick: 1
> Odds: 1.55 (bet365)



More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Eastleigh v Weymouth*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1,44 (bet365)

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Feb 4, 2010)

Sandman said:
			
		

> *Eastleigh v Weymouth*
> Pick: 1
> Odds: 1,44 (bet365)



Game result: 4:0

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Feb 4, 2010)

*Cape Cobras vs Lions (cricket)* 
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.50 (bet365)

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Feb 7, 2010)

Sandman said:
			
		

> *Cape Cobras vs Lions (cricket)*
> Pick: 1
> Odds: 1.50 (bet365)


----------



## Sandman (Feb 7, 2010)

*New Zealand vs Bangladesh*
Team To Make Highest 1st 15 Overs Score
Pick: New Zealand
Odds: 1.44 (Bet365)

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Feb 8, 2010)

Sandman said:
			
		

> *New Zealand vs Bangladesh*
> Team To Make Highest 1st 15 Overs Score
> Pick: New Zealand
> Odds: 1.44 (Bet365)
> ...


----------



## Sandman (Feb 9, 2010)

Cardiff v Peterborough
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.53 (bet365)

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Feb 11, 2010)

Sandman said:
			
		

> Cardiff v Peterborough
> Pick: 1
> Odds: 1.53 (bet365)
> 
> More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Feb 11, 2010)

* Odder Håndbold vs Skanderborg*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.50 (bet365)

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Feb 13, 2010)

Sandman said:
			
		

> * Odder Håndbold vs Skanderborg*
> Pick: 1
> Odds: 1.50 (bet365)
> 
> More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Feb 13, 2010)

*IFK Ystad HK vs HF Kroppskultur*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.45

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Mar 11, 2010)

*LIF Lindesberg vs IFK Kristianstad*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.50 (bet365) 

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Mar 13, 2010)

* BM Alcobendas vs C BM Torrevieja*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.65 (bet365)

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/ and http://forum.betcash.pl/


----------



## Sandman (Mar 14, 2010)

*Sandefjord TIF vs Bodø*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.55 (bet365)

More tips at: http://betcash.pl/  and http://forum.betcash.pl/


----------

